# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Pension König

## Cove Rider

Hi,
hat jemand von euch zufällig die Addresse bzw. ne Internetverbindung von der Pension König am Geißkopf??
Telefonnummer würde auch schon gehen? 

Mfg Marc

----------


## Streetbiker

Hi Marc!
Wann fahrt ihr?
Ich hoffe echt, dass die Scheisse mit dem Rahmen unterhalb von 4 Wochen über die Bühne geht...
Habt ihr vor dieses Jahr nochmal zu fahrn?

----------


## OLB EMan

wer suchet der findet  Webseite

----------


## Cove Rider

DAnke

----------

